# I miss the old Post Count Thing



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

Maybe I'm the only one, but there is another Small thing missing from this new forum.

At the top right of each post, it has the number the post is, like #1, #2, #10 or whatever it is.

On the old forum, if there was 86 posts on that thread, it would say #1 of 86, #2 of 86, #10 of 86.

I personally miss that, because no matter what page you are on, you know how many posts are left after the one you're reading. Like if there's 3 more posts left, I'll keep reading, but if there are 76 more posts, I might want to leave or skip to the last page.

I guess if it's not hard to get this on this platform, that would be nice, but if it's too hard to do, it isn't that important.

Just thought I'd mention this.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

I like it because you could link to that specific post in a thread.
It works out well for my home page when I would have multiple cooks in one thread, I would link each separate cook/recipe to the numbered post corresponding to the description.
I'm pretty sure it's still there.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

Test
Post #81
Thread, PA get together


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

How did you do that ????


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's one for you Sqwib:

Since I've been having issues with my Links, I discovered a Neat thing on this Forum.
If you click on the Post number at the top right of each post, a box will come up & you can get the link right there.
Seems to work pretty neat.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/i-miss-the-old-post-count-thing.268945/#post-1758614

But I still miss the old post count I mentioned above.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

Got it Bear don't know how I missed it
Total posts are shown with the post number.

Lol. I really never noticed


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

daveomak said:


> How did you do that ????


What Bear said.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

sqwib said:


> Got it Bear don't know how I missed it
> *Total posts are shown with the post number.*
> 
> Lol. I really never noticed




I'm missing that.
Where does it give you the Total Posts Number?

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

COOL !!!!   I love it....  Thanks....  Now if I can remember how I did it... 
Learning something new mean TODAY doesn't count toward the end of days..

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....ates-to-maintain-moisture-and-texture.268948/


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I'm missing that.
> Where does it give you the Total Posts Number?
> 
> Bear


I don't see that it does, I was saying that I misunderstood your original post saying that the total posts were on every post.

And I replied "got it" and pointed out I understood what you meant by stating, "Total posts are shown with the post number." Meaning the old forum.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

daveomak said:


> COOL !!!!   I love it....  Thanks....  Now if I can remember how I did it...
> Learning something new mean TODAY doesn't count toward the end of days..
> 
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....ates-to-maintain-moisture-and-texture.268948/



Dave copy the link you want to post to (post #)
Type what you want the link to say, highlight that, click on the url symbol.
Insert the link
That cleans up a long url to whatever you want it to say.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

OK--Got it !!
Hard for two Old Guys to get on the same wave-length.

Reminds me of an old one "A Sqwib & a Bear walk into a Bar"........................

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

Too funny


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

Type what you want the link to say, highlight that, click on the url symbol.
Insert the link
That cleans up a long url to whatever you want it to say.[/QUOTE]

I've tried 18 ways from breakfast to put my own words in that URL and I can't get an abbreviated version...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

Dave,
I don't think he meant type what you want it to say in the URL.

Type what you want it to say "Where you want to post it".
Then highlight that.
After highlighting what you want it to say, stick the Link into the slot that comes up when you click on the two "Chain links" at the top of the reply box.
Then click "Insert" to close the box.

Does that make sense?

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

Someday I will get it...  as it says below...  I'm still a dummy, only smarter...


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep, type what you want the link to say, like See recipe here

Then highlight that, and click the chain link icon. A box pops up, and you put the target URL into that.

Like this: Just be our friend


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone...   I did it !!!   now to remember it..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

Used to look like this to me .


----------

